# Chroot / Jail Service (Apache, Postfix, Squid)



## SurtursRevenge (Mar 23, 2016)

HI everyone

I am started building my own Firewall / Router. I'm planing to run applications like Squid Proxy etc on it. I'm am new to BSD so I don't know the proper way to do this. I'm only experienced with Linux (Ubuntu / Centos). For better security I want to Chroot every service. As far as I understand every Jail has it's own IP. But I don't want this. I just want to lock down every service. So i think I need to use chroot.

Is that right ?

And how would I do this ?

-- sorry for my crappy english


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2016)

SurtursRevenge said:


> I'm am new to BSD so I don't know the proper way to do this. I'm only experienced with Linux (Ubuntu / Centos).


The best way to start would be by reading the handbook. 

Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Chapter 14. Jails
28.8. Apache HTTP Server
And, don't forget to update:
Chapter 23. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD


----------



## SurtursRevenge (Mar 24, 2016)

I've already read this.

and installing software is not my problem.

So it seems, that a jail requires an IP Adress.
So for my case i need to use chroot.

But how do i set this up ?


----------

